# What is the rarest dog breed you've encountered in your area?



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

I was reading the common breeds thread with interest, and wondering what was the rarest breed or breeds you've met. 

I saw a Kooikerhondje, and a Clumber Spaniel once. Not on the same day of course, but on occasions set about two years apart.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm guessing not at a dog show, right? 

Probably New Guinea Singing Dogs.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

For me it would have been the Afghan Hound that was running loose as I was walking my dog. Never would take a step into the street, but would run the whole length of the block.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I'm guessing not at a dog show, right?


Oh yeah.. I mean on the street, at the park.. not at a dog show 

I have to go look up New Guinea Singing Dogs.. wow, that's rare.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I had the fortune of meeting an Estrella at the dog park. And I did confirm that it was indeed an Estrella - the owner had just imported him from Spain.

I have an unconfirmed Maremma encounter. He definitely looked like one, but since he was a rescue from animal control (officially listed as a Lab - ha!), I have serious doubts. The owner had no idea. Probably a Great Pyranees mix, which would be rare enough; I seriously doubt that anyone would go to the expense of either buying or importing a Maremma, and not have it chipped or tagged.



sagira said:


> I have to go look up New Guinea Singing Dogs.. wow, that's rare.


You can read all about them at this totally reliable and 100% accurate site:



> The New Guinea Singing Dog, or Singer, is native to the harsh tropical wetlands of the Melanesian region and is traditionally associated with the early morning delivery of milk to the homes of local residents, a practice which continues to this day. The people of the towns and villages of New Guinea write messages such as ’2 pints of red top’ or ‘no milk today please milkie’ and leave them in empty milk bottles on their doorsteps for the Singer to collect. The Singer then delivers milk along with eggs, cream, cheese, butter, yoghurt and juice as requested. The dog has a reddish brown coat but wears an immaculate white uniform with contrasting red piping when going about its business


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I have met a ton of different rare breeds.

We have a dandie dinmont terrier that comes in tot he shop every 3 weeks for grooming.
Id say the DDT is the rarest as I have never seen another one around here ever. Others I see at different places and dog things I go to.

others i can think of off the top of my head
I know off 2 petite basset griffons at the dog park (same owner)
Friends mom owns a Afhgan hound, she wants to me to take him.
2 border terriers in our agility group
numerous borzoi at different dog events(not dog shows)
Friends family owned a Korean Jindo he is now passed away last year at age 18.
Plott hound at petsmart
Maremma used to come in to work often for grooming


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you, Independent George. Illuminating.



Tankstar said:


> We have a dandie dinmont terrier that comes in tot he shop every 3 weeks for grooming.
> Id say the DDT is the rarest as I have never seen another one around here ever. Others I see at different places and dog things I go to.


You know? I met a Dandie Dinmont Terrier too! The owner was surprised I knew what he was. I guess I didn't think it was that rare in the US, just rare in my area. Which it is.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I once met an Alaskan Klee Kai. I think it was the smallest variety, because it was a lot smaller than Basil. It was really cute! Other than than, though, I've met breeds like Afghan Hounds and Newfoundlands, but those aren't extremely rare.


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't realize Afghan Hounds were that rare, this area has a few. 

The rarest I have met are petit basset griffons , and the owner had to tell me what they were, I had NO clue.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I once met an Alaskan Klee Kai. I think it was the smallest variety, because it was a lot smaller than Basil. It was really cute! Other than than, though, I've met breeds like Afghan Hounds and Newfoundlands, but those aren't extremely rare.


I also met a Klee Kai -- and the owner was so surprised that I knew what she was, hah.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I've met two _Petite Basset Griffons_ (littermates) at an adoption event.
Several_ Korean Jindos _ owned by friends (from Korea)
A _Tibetan Mastiff_ at the dog park.
A _Mexican Hairless _at Petco.
And two _Clumber Spaniels_ that live in the neighborhood.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I've seen Klee Kais, a Dandie Dinmont, and two Pharaoh Hounds while out and about.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Newfoundlands and a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Bull Terrier are the rarest I've ever encountered.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know how rare they are but my friends have an Entlebucher, which I never even heard of before they started talking about getting one more than 2 years ago. There was also an Affenpinscher in our obedience class. It was the only one I've ever seen. Very cute.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I met a Basenji at the boarding place I used to work at... Soooo stinkin' cute! Somehow I thought they were bigger than they are!

Other than that, I guess around here my dog might be considered the rare one...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah the New Guinea Singing dogs were interesting animals. Owned by the same lady. Very very different than any other dog I've met. The lady that owned them was also a zookeeper and used them for education demos too. You should hear the sounds they make- very interesting! 

Our animal shelter got in two Xolos within months of each other.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Our animal shelter got in two Xolos within months of each other.


How sad, they're still so very rare. I hope they got into a rescue. =(


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmm..

There was a Petit Basset Griffon in the first training class I took. He was a sweet dog, but had the hardest time sitting and staying. You could tell her was trying, though.

There's also a Korean Jindo that attends the dog park. He's fairly well behaved for the most part, but he does have a tendency to run off without his owner. The owner doesn't leash him outside of the fence.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Met a Shipperke at the DP a few weeks ago, as well as a couple Afghans, two Rhodesian Ridgebacks and one huge Landseer (he was over 240 lbs, and not fat!).


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Basset Artésien Normand. It looked like a regulation Basset Hound, except athletic, muscular, and with great movement. I would have thought it was merely a serendipitous "mistake" in the Basset gene pool, but I was so impressed I had to ask about him. Not normally a Basset fan, but I would own one of those guys.


----------



## Mercy Medical (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, if my dog Vincent is in fact a American Dingo (mix), then he'd probably be the rarest breed I've seen. 

Other then that, there don't seem to be a lot of rare breeds around these parts.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I think my Caucasian Ovcharka is probably the rarest breed I've seen in the area. Her parents were imported and then surrendered to a rescue when the owners couldn't handle them. Her mother was already bred by then and ended up having not one but TWO litters of puppies while at the "rescue."


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd have to really sit down and think about it, but I've met some Podengos. Love love love. But then again, this is coming from a girl who never ever saw a Pap until a couple months ago.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't know about rare but saw a Newfoundlander at the park a while back . Talk about a BIG boy !! Looked like a black bear . Pretty cool !


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Rarest dog I've met was a Korean Sapsaree which is considered a national treasure. One was brought over to the US for an exhibition and we had it at work for hte evening. Softest hair ever!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

There was an Entelbucher that used to live up the block. I've met one Anatolian Shepherd on the trail a few years ago. Gorgeous dog! There's a Tibetan Mastiff that lives nearby. A few weeks ago I ran into a lady with an adorable Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier. One of our local doctors has a Brussels Griffon. He carries the dog around with him everywhere in a little carry kennel. The dog goes to the office with him, to lectures and even to the store.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Forgot that there was a Caucasian Ovcharka in the neighborhood. 
My old teacher also breeds and competes with her Pharaoh Hounds in agility.

Shell - I just realized, that's exactly what my friend was talking about, Korean Sapsaree. His father had imported a male/female pair from Korea (after going through a great deal of paperwork) when he was younger, and the government stated that they were not allowed to spay or neuter these dogs because they were so rare. Which meant their two continued to have puppies after puppies until they finally rehomed these dogs separately.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

sagira said:


> Thank you, Independent George. Illuminating


Actually, my link was meant to be a joke. This is their entry on Beagles:



> There is, however, no denying that Beagles love drugs. They can sniff out a single milligramme of cocaine from two hundred yards which is why customs officers like them so much. But the Beagle’s favourite drug of all is nicotine. Yes, Beagles love to smoke! At least, that’s what the scientists thought until they realised that cigarettes killed them. But by then it was too late and thousands of Beagles had already perished.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Back in the early 60's (hope this counts) I trained a Portuguese Water Dog. At that time there were only 8 in the country. I know ancient history.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Belgian Tervuren...not _that_ rare, but for around here when you see mostly lab or hound mixes I guess it is when you dont see many purebred, let alone well bred dogs around here. I think the owner was more suprised that I knew what breed the dog was than I was to see it


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dog on a leash.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Darcystheone said:


> I didn't realize Afghan Hounds were that rare, this area has a few.


If it's not a Golden, Lab, Pit or Chow, it's "rare" around here. I've never met a Afghan before that.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I doggy sit a lakeland terrier. The same people used to have a bouvier des flanders that I also watched some. This summer I've met a few affenpinschers, basenjis, a newfoundland, a klee kai and a dogue de bordeaux.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Well this town loves its rare and unusual dog breeds. there are Bouviers, Welsh Terriers, Kerry Blue terriers, Affenpinschers, Anatolians, Neffies, Wheatens, Shiba Inu's, Ridgebacks, Standard Schnauzers, Malnois, Wiemeraners, Havanese, and etc around here.


All of which I used to gawk at, b/c I came from a place of Labs, Pitts, JRT's and GSD's. 

So for me the most unusual was the Alaskan klee kai.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I own the only Alaskan Klee Kai around here, as far as I know! I haven't run across a single person yet who knew what he was, aside from my neighbor, who got his Schipperke from the same breeder (she primarily breeds those with an AKK litter or two a year). Happy is the only Schip I've ever seen in person; I've never even seen one at a show. I have seen one Belgian Tervuren and a gorgeous Leonberger walking with their owners around here. 

The rarest dogs I've seen at shows here are a Pharaoh Hound and a couple of Dutch Sheepdogs (Schapendoes).


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

iorek is the rarest breed around here  the only dogs around here are little mutts (mostly terrier crosses), brom's 8 siblings, and australian shepherds (there is a byb here )


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Rowdy said:


> A few weeks ago I ran into a lady with an adorable Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier.





Puppy_love_122 said:


> Belgian Tervuren...not _that_ rare


Both of those are rather common around here...at least, I've seen/met about four SCWT, and there are Terv's everywhere, it's nuts. The Belgian Shepherds in generally really...even met a Laekenois the other day for the first time (the other three varieties are far more common around here, and I think in general).

Other than the Laekenois, I guess the least common breeds I've seen around are Irish Terriers, a Peruvian Hairless...

Perhaps more common but still unusual: Old English Sheepdogs, Shar Pei, Border Terriers, WH Fox Terriers, quite a few Airedales, a Welsh Terrier (so cute), Borzoi, Afghan...

So nothing totally bizarre but a few that aren't seen every day, so to speak...

It's hard to know what's rare outside this area lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Puppy_love_122 said:


> Belgian Tervuren...not _that_ rare, but for around here when you see mostly lab or hound mixes I guess it is when you dont see many purebred, let alone well bred dogs around here. I think the owner was more suprised that I knew what breed the dog was than I was to see it


I had never heard of the breed until a couple years back I was working at PetSmart and there was a (great!) trainer there who had 9 champion Tervs. One or two would come in with her for classes and just follow her around the store all day.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Independent George said:


> Actually, my link was meant to be a joke. This is their entry on Beagles:


Hahaha! I fell for that one  Never good at sarcasm either. That's what happens when you read while half asleep! I have to admit, the Beagle one cracked me up 

Winniec777, that's sad. And dangerous.

wvasko: yes, that counts. Only 8 in the country back then? Wow 

Okay, I have never, ever, heard of the Korean dog. How unusual.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Both of those are rather common around here...at least, I've seen/met about four SCWT, and there are Terv's everywhere, it's nuts. The Belgian Shepherds in generally really...even met a Laekenois the other day for the first time (the other three varieties are far more common around here, and I think in general).
> 
> Other than the Laekenois, I guess the least common breeds I've seen around are Irish Terriers, a Peruvian Hairless...
> 
> ...


you just reminded me  our friends have a soft coated wheaten terrier. 

also, there is an old english sheepdog. i don't know if that one lives in town or if his family is just visiting, i have only seen him a few times. i remembered him because our friends with the scwt decided that this is what they want as their second dog since they saw him.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

hmm..well the rarest ive SEEN..is probably the Ovcharka or the Tosa...but i have plans to change that.

within the next few years...im getting one of these.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

sagira said:


> Okay, I have never, ever, heard of the Korean dog. How unusual.


Very rare even in Korea, there are around 5,000 in the world. They are designated as a national monument and the name means “a dog that roots out evil spirits." They are known to be very loyal, protective and patient dogs. During the Japanese occupation and WW2, hundreds of thousands of them were slaughtered. They were down to about 8 known purebreds before a professor at a university began to work to bring back the breed.


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

Ollie the otterhound


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

bulldavis said:


> Ollie the otterhound


I love otterhounds, they are beautiful.

A man here has a pair of Wirehaired Pointing Griffons, and I did see a Greyhound (rare around here) at the park a few weeks ago, and for the first time ever in this town I saw a black Dane. My town has about 10,000 people in it...and it's the midwest, so not a lot of 'rare' breeds here.

There is a lady who lives about an hour from here, in an ever smaller town, who shows Norwegian Buhunds, though I have not seen them in person yet.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

The two rarest breeds I've come across are in my agility class. We have 2 Coton De Tulears and a Hovawart. The Cotons are regulars and the Hovawart comes periodically.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I've seen several Afghans in my lifetime. Our neighbor had one when I was a kid, and I've seen a couple since then.

I was kinda shocked the first time I saw a Chinese Crested. A friend of mine used to have one. My, how he loved that dog. She was unfortunately run over a couple years ago when she got out.  

Those are probably the most uncommon dogs I have seen "live and in person". 

I WANT a cane corso one day, but I am kind of a one-dog person, and I don't know if I could give up my beloved Rotties. Of course, when Bella goes, I will be so traumatized that I won't be able to have a dog for YEARS! It took me 14 years to get another dog when my previous dog was stolen.


----------



## Mercy Medical (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, after a convo with a fellow dog owner at the park last night, I will add Tibetan Mastiff to my list.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I guess the rarest breeds were a pair of Greater Swiss Mountain dogs, a pair of Basenjis, a pair of Portuguese Water Dogs, several Jindos Newfoundlands, Shiba Inus, a Gordon Setter, Havanese, Italian Greyhound, Maremma and English Toy Spaniel. Those dogs span over working at a vet, 2 groomers and 2 animal shelters and some met on the street.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

We don't have a lot of breeds around here, just lots of shepherds and pits. So I've only seen a few "rare" (to me at least) breeds, my boyfriend's aunt's Irish Wolfhounds, a Weim that I saw at a family reunion, and an albino Dobe I saw at a car event.

I was just thinking the other day how it's weird I've never seen a Dalmatian in person, and I think that is just because of the area I live in.


----------



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

The rarest I've probably seen are an Italian Greyhound, a dalmatian, and my neighbor's alaskan husky (those are really uncommon here)


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

In my current town, an Afghan, an Italian greyhound, and 2 Leonbergers at the dog park. At home, my mom's friend has gotten into Pyrenean shepherds. Cool dogs.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

For me its Dobermans(there is one person that lives near me that owns one.) Italian Greyhounds, Greyhounds(the only 2 I knew were my sister's friends greyhounds). Aldo I met one Bernese Mountain dog at a local park's fair who was blind.=( I was riding my bike through the park once and a guy was running with his Dutch Shepherd, the dog looked kind of possessed. I was at the dog beach and a couple had 2 Northern Iuit dogs. There were alot of Afghans there.

People near me own Labs, GSDs, Chihuahuas, Goldens, and Min Pins and terriers. I really like Tamaskans, they are rare and have never seen one in person.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Apparantly I own a rare breed: pbgv. We've had him for 4+ years so he's just Boone LOL
Basenji's (two), don't know if they're rare but friends have a Belgian Tervuren and Belgian Grolehdahl (not spelled right but sheepdog), Neo mastiff, Dogue de Bordeaux, two Shiba Inu's, a friend had an Akita 20years ago


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Oh some days its nice to live in Seattle we have such a huge variety of dog breeds around here! I think the rarest I've ever seen since I miss-identified the breed when we met their owners. Norwegian Lundehund dogs with six toes! I had to go home and do research on them after we left!


----------



## CountryDog (Aug 22, 2010)

Chinese Crested and the one that starts with an X: Xoylsia or something like that. 

Beautiful Dogs but I'm not a hairless dog person!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I forgot that I met a Chinese Crested at Pet Co last week. Poor dog was a foster, these people just picked her up and she was a shaking, nervous mess


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, the "rarest" dogs I've ever seen in person would be two Bernese Mountain Dogs (brothers owned by the same family), a Wolf Hybrid, a Shiba Inu, a Borzoi, and a Cardigan Welsh corgi...

Mostly all there is here is small terrier or Chi mixes, Boxer or Lab or Pit Mixes and Beagles/Scent Hounds.


ETA: as a side note, I could NOT imagine feeding a Bernese, let alone TWO!!! Those guys are gigantic!


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,

Funny enough I only saw English Bull Dog once in my area. pulies are rare but they come to the dog park i go to.

The Korean Sasaree looks so cute


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I have seen a coated peruvian inka orkid


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Around here its my Tibetan Mastiffs that are the odd guys out, everything here is GSD, Lab, Beagle and many variations of mixes between them. There also is the Boerboel on the next road that would be rare as well here.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

CountryDog said:


> Chinese Crested and the one that starts with an X: Xoylsia or something like that.
> 
> Beautiful Dogs but I'm not a hairless dog person!


Xoloitzcuintli aka Xolo


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

It's funny seeing Berners listed as a rare breed. There are TONS where I live.

The rarest breeds I've met would be a Spinone Italiano (SO adorable), a Curly Coated Retriever (loved the mud!), a Basenji, a few Chinese Crested, a Shiba Inu, and two Tibetan Terriers.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, no idea. Any rare breed that may have shown up at the shelter would just be passed off as a mix.

Rare for our area, we had a Chinese crested a few months ago, and one of the gals I work with has a Briard.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not real sure I haven't met too many rare breeds outside of shows. I'm a rare breed owner but don't see too many others. I met someone who said they had a male caucasian ovcharka, I met Fila, Cane Corso the other rare breeds I've met outside of shows were in different areas when I was taking trips and such. In this area where I live now it's mostly all popular breeds and plenty of them.


----------



## Mercy Medical (Jul 6, 2010)

I saw a miniature Australian Shepherd for the first time at the dog park over the weekend. Those things are damn cute. It was about a year old, but totally still looked like a little puppy and boy did it have energy.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Unusual dog breeds that I have seen at work are: Mountain Feist, Catahoula Leopard Dog, Dogue de Bordeaux (breeder ), Havanese (breeder and a couple in agility),Shiba Inu, Neo Mastiff (2), Albino Dob, Norwich Terrier, Cane Corso (2), Chesapeake Bay Retriever, Basenji, Briard, Irish Red and White Setter (breeder), Wire-haired Pointing Griffon, Japanese Chin, Landseer, Rhodesian Ridgeback , Tibetan Spaniel, and Vizsla (breeder.) At the club I belong to: Borzio, Boykin Spaniel, Flat coated Retriever, Curly Coated Retriever, Spinone Italiano, and Puli. At agility trials: Portuguese Water Dog, Bedlington Terriers, Belgian Malinois. In a store a Sky Terrier, the lady who owned the dog was surprised I knew what breed it was.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Saw a Picardy Shepherd puppy at my dog food store last week! i even had to hold the puppy (6 weeks) while the lady paid because she did not want him to be on the ground. It was quite hard to give it back.

In the past few years, I saw a Komondor and a Puli (same owner) at the vet's, an Irish Wolfhound at the DP as well as one at the vet's (not the same one), a basset artésien normand, a Porcelaine (French hunting dog), a standard Pinsher and a Xolo.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fun thread! I've been pretty lucky, in the city I live in I see all kinds of great dog breeds on a daily basis. A couple have stuck out to me though. One of those breeds were Patterdale Terriers. When I was checking out the Earthdog circuit around SoCal, I met a handful of them at a few different competitions (there are a couple breeders out this way I believe). Very interesting little dogs, super SUPER intense! Another one I met was a South African Boerboel. I'd never even heard of them, but she was a beautiful dog with a great personality


----------



## no1daddythepitbullfan (Mar 8, 2009)

The rarest breed i've ever seen was a Chihuastiff. It's a cross between a Chihuahua and a Mastiff. It has the size of a Mastiff, but it looks like a Chihuahua. Just kidding


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

I just saw an Old English Sheepdog on campus. Man do those guys look cuddly! 

I also realized that I forgot about our neighbors' American Akitas. Poor guys, their owners don't seem to remember them too often either. They're on the top of my dog-napping list.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh I forgot I know someone with a Welsh Sheepdog too. I would have thought it was a border collie if I didn't know the people and they told me.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

My dog actually, a Catahoula Leopard Dog. I've seen a Tibetian Spanial and a lady has 2 Salukies.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Beatrice96 said:


> The rarest I've probably seen are an Italian Greyhound, a dalmatian, and my neighbor's alaskan husky (those are really uncommon here)


See i feel differently! I think seattle has such a huge range of different dog breeds and they have a ton of dog events to meet them at!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

An online person who I met a few months ago has a Ibizan Hound. Crap. Maybe it's a Pharoh hound. One or the other. Ill pass on owning one


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

There are a lot of interesting breeds at our training place, but the only breed I'd never heard of before I met the dog was a Spinone Italiano.


----------



## Kishu (Jun 30, 2011)

The rarest dog breed I encountered was a Kishu Inu. Whats really sad is that it was in a rescue. Kishu Inu's are considered a "national monument" in Japan and seeing one in a rescue was unbelievable. There is only one "official" breeder in the United States and they are in Texas. I hope she found a home.


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

My neighbour had a Irish wolfhound. He was a beautiful animal but unsocialized and untrained.... his bark would literrally vibrate teh whole neighbourhood. Sadly he had to be euthanized last week when he dragged his owner (who was already disabled) down the street. His son came in next day and had him put down. Still feel it was such a waste..... He was 4-5 yr old.

Apart from that I saw a man with Borzoi's (3-4 of them) in the back of his Minivan outside a walmart 9of all teh places). A Griffon at dogpark and a Bouvier les flandres. My uncle had a Kerry Blue Terrier for a short while (before he was stolen).


----------



## frostywolf (Jul 5, 2010)

Some of the rarer breeds that I've dealt with at the vet hospital:

Owczarek Podhalanski (Polish Tatra Sheepdog) -- Probably the rarest breed I've ever met
Estrela Mountain Dog
Glen of Imaal Terrier
South African Boerboel (was in my puppy k class and I LOVED her - she does have to be muzzled for vet visits, though)
Shiloh Shepherd
Clumber Spaniels
Entlebucher Sennenhund


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Where I live now, the rarest breeds I have encountered were my own dogs: a Rough Collie and a SCWT. In the 8 years we had Teddy, I never saw another Rough Collie except at the breeder's. Oh, I forgot, Aidan's breeder has a Coton De Tulears - cute little silky soft dog.

Where I used to live, near Boston, a woman at the dog park had two Komondors.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm lucky. We have a huge variety of dogs breeds around here. The rarest I've ever met are probably Silken Windhounds. I've also met a Black Russian Terrier and a Puli. There are currently two Belgian Groenendaal in the local shelter and both Wheatens and Bernese Mountain Dogs are very popular around here.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I once saw an Old English Sheepdog on campus. And I've spoken a few times with a woman who walks her Dogo Argentino all over town. I see that dog almost every day walking to school and he's a super guy.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

south african boerboel (sp?) comes into the petsmart in my town all the time.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I'm guessing not at a dog show, right?
> 
> .


Dang. Why NOT at a dog show? I saw my first Glen of Imal terrier today. and a Xoloscuintle (though I've met a few of those before.) I also don't think I'd seen a Lapphund before. Our freestyle group did demos before and between groups at the OKC cluster today (and the rest of the weekend)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

A Saluki. I know, not THAT rare of a dog, but in my area, extremely so. She was SO completely beautiful and well-behaved, and all her owner could do was complain about what a horrible dog she was, and how he'd never own another Saluki. Salukis are my favorite breed after Huskies, so it broke my heart to hear someone talk so poorly of their obviously calm and well-mannered dog...


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Outside of dog shows, mine are the most rare I've come across in my area.


----------



## babydoll67410 (Jul 1, 2011)

scottish deerhound. I took it as a long haired grey hound and thought the owner brought it to race on the track we have here. The owner said it is related to the greyhound family but the scottish deerhound is used in hunting.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nothing crazy rare around here...Afghan Hound, Shiba Inus, Keeshond and a Landseer Newfoundland are the ones that I can think of that I've met


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Probably the rarest is our friends dog- a Transylvanian Hound. Apparently they're rare in Europe outside of Hungary/Romania and not bred here. He was shipped here from Hungary.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay maybe my area is just weird or I know too many dog people but I wouldn't considering most of these rare breeds...I've met too many, owned by different people.

Of the breeds I've only met one of...Belgian Laekenois (while hiking), Kooikerhondje, a Northern Inuit Dog (*cough* may have been a dog from this forum...)


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well since my last post I have encountered a couple at the vet with a Komondor and a Puli, met a Saluki breeder and we now have a Leonberger in our dog hiking club. All these are rare breeds around here.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Ouzareek Ninzinny
Is probably rarest dog I've trained and the only one I've seen. Not sure of spelling as it's been years.


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw a lady at the DP with three Klee Kais, also a guy a with two Tibetan Mastiffs. When Pete was in puppy class there was a Lowchen that would come in to do obedience work. The other day at work I met an 18 month old puppy that I thought was a Malinois but he said it was some sort of shepherd, I think it started with a T but I can't remember, and then this really tough looking young guy came in with a bright white male standard poodle with red bows in his ears and a smooth coated Ibizan hound. I was so happy I knew what it was but I pronounced it wrong when I asked him if thats what it was. Oh well.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

nekomi said:


> A Saluki. I know, not THAT rare of a dog, but in my area, extremely so. She was SO completely beautiful and well-behaved, and all her owner could do was complain about what a horrible dog she was, and how he'd never own another Saluki. Salukis are my favorite breed after Huskies, so it broke my heart to hear someone talk so poorly of their obviously calm and well-mannered dog...


I'm jealous! Salukis are one of my all time favorite breeds, as well. Their personalities seem just like me. You should have offered to take her off the owners hands. And then you could give her to me. 


Thinking about it, I havent really met any rare breeds around here. I saw a shiba at a petstore one day (no, not for sale) and I went into fits of "awww"s. The owner was looking at me like I was crazy. 

And I've seen a few Chinese Cresteds. 

I met my coworkers Dogue de Bordeaux (gorgeous!)

I met a Presa Canario.

None of them are rare, but apparently people only have extremely common breeds in Kentucky.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pawzk9 said:


> Dang. Why NOT at a dog show? I saw my first Glen of Imal terrier today. and a Xoloscuintle (though I've met a few of those before.) I also don't think I'd seen a Lapphund before. Our freestyle group did demos before and between groups at the OKC cluster today (and the rest of the weekend)


Oooh I'll be there tomorrow!

I work right across the street and we saw all sorts of dogs today. Tons of dalmatians at about 6:50 when I was making the long hike from the garage to the office.

I'm hoping to see some Icelandics tomorrow. I was really really hoping there'd be some pyr shep entries but there are none. (41 papillons though! )

Recently I've seen a Finnish spitz and a Welsh springer spaniel at the dog park. Kind of unusual, I think I'd only ever seen them at shows before.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

There's a couple of Greater Swiss Mountain Dogs that come to my dog park. That's about the rarest I've met so far.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty spoiled... we are pretty big in to the lure coursing world and I have had the pleasure of meeting so many wonderful hounds. I guess the rarest I have met would be the Azawakh. So unique, even among the rest of the gazehounds!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I once encountered 2 pairs (that would be four for the math-impaired) Anatolian shepherds at the dog park.

Talk about your thundering herd!

I met a Landseer and thought it was a Holstein.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Rare breeds that we've encountered at recent trials: a Peruvian Inca Orchid (hairless) and a Bracco Italiano.

'Rarest' breed at our obedience school: a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon.

Needless to say, none of these are considered 'traditional' obedience/rally breeds. 

'Rarest' breed that we've encountered at the park: a Leonberger


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Basenji in the neighborhood years ago. 

Nine years ago at a vet's office, I saw a Bedlington Terrier. I couldn't believe my eyes! That dog was so sweet and as gentle as a lamb! I haven't seen another since.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Most of the rare breeds I meet are at shows (but I guess they don't count), I have met some rare breeds at shows that are not yet AKC registered (FSS though) 

Like this past weekend I saw a Thai Ridgeback, and last month I saw a Berger De Picard, and a few years ago I saw a Kooikerhondje and a Hamiltonstovare. 

I have not seen any random rare breeds out on the street though. I guess my dogs would be the rarest around here.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Was in Victoria on Canada Day and met a Gordon Setter on the street . . . . of course I had to stop and comment and pet. Beautiful dog that reminded me of my OH's Irish Setter (our first dog together).

I don't know if Tibetan Spaniel's are considered rare, but a friend now has one and I get to pet-sit on occasion. 

SOB


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

I met a Caucasian, though I didn't just 'happen' upon her. I had to contact a breeder and get info on owners close to where I live that would agree to see me. She was beautiful, and extremely friendly. You could tell the owner put a lot of effort into socialization.


----------



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

Allyfally said:


> I'm jealous! Salukis are one of my all time favorite breeds, as well. Their personalities seem just like me. You should have offered to take her off the owners hands. And then you could give her to me.
> 
> 
> Thinking about it, I havent really met any rare breeds around here. I saw a shiba at a petstore one day (no, not for sale) and I went into fits of "awww"s. The owner was looking at me like I was crazy.
> ...


I thought presas were pretty rare.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

JJ Jones said:


> I thought presas were pretty rare.


Is this not a thread about rare breeds?


----------



## JohnJ (Jul 7, 2011)

I guess an Alapaha is the rarest I ever see. It's mostly labs and pits or a mix of those two I get to see.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

My Great Pyr I used to own was probably the rarest breed around where I live. Most people around where I live are Lab/German Shepard/Golden Retriever/little dogs of various kind owners.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Well on Sunday ran into a French Piccardi (herding group) it looks like sort of a wire haired Briard.
Same day another guy had a "__________" it was in some European language but basically (no offense all you"_______" owners out there) it looked liked a wire haired Wiemmeramer )ok I totally butchered the spelling on that one.
We have few Anatolian shepherds, Swiss Mountain dogs, and I have seen Cane Corsos and Neopolitan Mastiffs too...
O how bout Cotons (de Tulear) they are getting popular here...


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I met a Dogo that came to the clinic for a check up.

There's Bouvier des Flandres and Klee Kai puppy in Doggy Day Care next door to us.

Saw a pair of Cane Corsos the other day.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a Silken Windhound. Last year at the dog park I saw a beautiful Eurasier, which is actually the breed I was considering getting before settling on the Silken!


----------



## Good Shepherd (Jul 23, 2011)

I know two people who own fairly unusual dogs: one is a Bergamasco and the other is a Canaan Dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Candydb said:


> Well on Sunday ran into a French Piccardi (herding group) it looks like sort of a wire haired Briard.
> Same day another guy had a "__________" it was in some European language but basically (no offense all you"_______" owners out there) it looked liked a wire haired Wiemmeramer )ok I totally butchered the spelling on that one.
> We have few Anatolian shepherds, Swiss Mountain dogs, and I have seen Cane Corsos and Neopolitan Mastiffs too...
> O how bout Cotons (de Tulear) they are getting popular here...


You mean a Slovak Rough-haired Pointer? oh and it is weimaraner.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Since I first posted on this thread, I've also met a PBGV, Coton de Tulear and Brussels Griffon. Oh and a couple Chinese Cresteds.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> I have a Silken Windhound. Last year at the dog park I saw a beautiful Eurasier, which is actually the breed I was considering getting before settling on the Silken!


When I was a kid and completely obsessed with dog breed books, I wanted a Eurasier so bad. It took years before I could tell myself that they were rare and I'd never be able to have one.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Allyfally said:


> When I was a kid and completely obsessed with dog breed books, I wanted a Eurasier so bad. It took years before I could tell myself that they were rare and I'd never be able to have one.


The one I met was an amazing dog, just the sweetest thing, and absolutely beautiful. But there are only a handful of breeders in the U.S. and they don't have litters often. I was shocked to see a Eurasier here in St. Louis; when I asked her owners where they got her they said they had her flown in from Canada. The difficulty of finding a Eurasier was one of the reasons I opted for the Silken.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> The one I met was an amazing dog, just the sweetest thing, and absolutely beautiful. But there are only a handful of breeders in the U.S. and they don't have litters often. I was shocked to see a Eurasier here in St. Louis; when I asked her owners where they got her they said they had her flown in from Canada. The difficulty of finding a Eurasier was one of the reasons I opted for the Silken.


Arent Silkens equally rare? Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Allyfally said:


> Arent Silkens equally rare? Where did you get yours from?


Silkens are an American breed so they're much easier to find in the States--the majority of Silken breeders are in the U.S. Eurasiers are German, but for some reason (maybe their profuse coat!) they seem to be a lot more popular in Canada than here. Here is a directory of Silken Windhound breeders. I got my guy from Wildflower Windhounds, a small kennel in Missouri, just a few hours' drive from where I live.

Edit: I just noticed that you are in Kentucky. That is actually the state where the breed founder lives!


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess I should have added in my original post... I get to hang out with Ibizans on a pretty regular basis (I WILL be getting a beezer eventually, love them love them love them!), and she also has a podengo pequeno. But one thing still stands... I'm totally spoiled when it comes to "rare" dogs. Interesting to see which dogs, in which regions, are considered "rare".


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

Leo had a Jindo dog in his puppy class. It's the Korean national dog, I think.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

In my area I have seen a huge black Newfoundland and a beautiful gray and white greyhound. Our area consists of mostly shepherds, rottweilers, and a whole bunch of labs, goldens, and beagles.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

I *think* I saw a scottish deerhound the other day, but I'm not sure that's what it really was.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> You mean a Slovak Rough-haired Pointer? oh and it is weimaraner.


 Maybe but the guy who was walking it said it in another language but he said they were related to weimaraners, they shared the same descendants but he seemed to think it was a seperate breed.... It did look weimaraner-like to me.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Candydb said:


> Maybe but the guy who was walking it said it in another language but he said they were related to weimaraners, they shared the same descendants but he seemed to think it was a seperate breed.... It did look weimaraner-like to me.


Probably Slovensky Hrubosrsty Stavac, or Slovenský Ohař Hrubosrstý. They are a separate breed, but they did at one point want to be recognized as a rough haired weim but the Weimaraner Klub e.V. would have nothing to do with it, so they went their separate ways.

They are recognized by FCI and NAVHDA. They look like weimaraners because weims were used in making the breed.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I believe my dog is the rare breed here. I am sure why. There are a lot of Siberans and everything. I have yet to see another Alaskan Malamute!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to say the rarest breed of dog I've ever met was a Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog. A breeder from Maine was at an event I went to and she had her sire and bitch present. Beautiful dogs with stunning coloring, but I didn't get a good sense of their temperament.


----------



## VinnieMeatball (Apr 11, 2010)

I used to have a Tosa Inu, but sadly she passed several years ago.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I work in a kennel, we get the odd rare breed lol we have a Spanish Water dog, a Greater Swiss Mountain dog, a norweigen Lundhund, a Bolgonese, a Coton De Tulear, we had a Dogue de Bordaux(she moved away), Silken Windhound, new zealand heading dog, Kelpie, Catahoula Leoperd dog(2) , Hovawart, Irish Terrier, Welsh Terrier


some breeds I dont even consider uncommon in my area lol like Havanese..every dog and its cousin is a Havanese or mix there of. Tibeten Terrier, Maremma's are very common here, as are Kuvasz.

sorry I keep thinking of more I have met...

Bouvier's(2), Neo's, I used to own an Affinpincher and a Berger Des Pyrenese, a local trainer has a Briard...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

VinnieMeatball said:


> I used to have a Tosa Inu, but sadly she passed several years ago.


I don't know much about the breed; can you share some info please?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> I don't know much about the breed; can you share some info please?


Tosa Inu are the Japanese fighting dogs. theyre somewhat like big pit bulls except guardy. i want one...BAD.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I have seen a komondor, Siberian Huskies used to be rareish but they are growing in popularity. I have seen a "wooly" Siberian - like they didn't have enough hair already!
I've only ever seen one papillion (not rare in general but they are here) - we have mostly lab and pit mixes around here so anything not mixed with those is rather uncommon or rare.



Mercy Medical said:


> I saw a miniature Australian Shepherd for the first time at the dog park over the weekend. Those things are damn cute. It was about a year old, but totally still looked like a little puppy and boy did it have energy.


I never figured I had a rare breed - I guess the fact they are just getting established should have tipped me off


----------



## roxie92 (Jul 8, 2011)

Possibly the rarest I have ever seen in The States would be the "Dog from castro loboreiro." or also known as Portuguese Cattle Dog. I mean they are quite rare even in their home country of Portugal but to see one here I was surprised! The owner was Portuguese and said he had brought him with him when they moved here. It is the only one I have ever seen here and only one of about maybe 5 I have seen even in Portugal!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cão_de_Castro_Laboreiro


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

*Altdeutscher Schäferhund* - my neighbors got one, though it's still a pup (5 months old and already nearing 24''! :hail: he's gonna be huge...!) Not to be confused with a longhaired GSD... 
*Hamilton Stövare* - one of my friends owns two of them, essentially owning half the Hamilton population in my country, haha
*Dogo Argentino* - a random passerby in my neighborhood 
*Boerboel* - owned by one of my father's friends 
*Borzoi* - owned by some old guy who roams the streets of downtown. Seriously, the dog and the owner look shockingly alike! 
*Polish Tatra Sheepdog* - owned by a neighbor who thinks she owns a Golden Retriever ound: 

I own a White Swiss Shepherd, but they're become more and more popular around here so they're not really that 'rare' anymore. I've met a Leonberger too, but I'm not sure whether or not they're a rare breed. Also saw a Saint Bernard in the city center some time ago, being fed by a market guy who sold meat. The dog was Huge, with capital H. Also saw an American Cocker Spaniel walking around in my neighborhood a couple of times, which are really rare around here.

I've seen some of the rarest breeds around at dog shows, but they don't count


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Avie said:


> *Polish Tatra Sheepdog* - owned by a neighbor who thinks she owns a Golden Retriever ound:


If the owner isnt aware that they have an extremely rare breed like that, I'd say thats not what it is. Its probably a great pyrenees.


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

The other day at work a lady came in with four dalmatians, and while they are extremely well known, they are still very rare around here. They were beautiful, and such different spot patterns.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Allyfally said:


> If the owner isnt aware that they have an extremely rare breed like that, I'd say thats not what it is. Its probably a great pyrenees.


It's not a Great Pyrenees, coat structure is different. Of all big white dogs, it's most similar to the Tatra. The owner didn't get the dog as a puppy, they got it as an adult and were told it was a Golden Retriever. Not having much breed knowledge, they accepted it as the truth, though they didn't get any papers to verify. I always thought: what doesn't know, doesn't mind. So I never bothered telling her my thoughts and just settled with saying it was a pretty weird Golden, though it was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

totally met a new one today, a lagotto romagnolo, he came in for a bath, brush and nails and may start comming to daycare. he was sooo awsome!! under a year old and seriously the best dog ever, I sat on the grooming table to brush him and he ran over, jumped on the table with me, he handed me his paws to brush, and when I did his nails I picked up the clippers and I was like "ok lets do your nails!" and he ran over to me, flipped on his back and stuck all his paws in the air.. I so hope he starts comming to daycare, best dog ever lol


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Miss Bugs said:


> totally met a new one today, a lagotto romagnolo, he came in for a bath, brush and nails and may start comming to daycare. he was sooo awsome!! under a year old and seriously the best dog ever, I sat on the grooming table to brush him and he ran over, jumped on the table with me, he handed me his paws to brush, and when I did his nails I picked up the clippers and I was like "ok lets do your nails!" and he ran over to me, flipped on his back and stuck all his paws in the air.. I so hope he starts comming to daycare, best dog ever lol


I had a Lagotto pup in class. I'd never seen one before (remind me a bit of a Portie). He was very bright and charming.


----------

